# New DG Pianist



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

Here is DG's latest androgynous wunderkind. I wonder how many more discs he'll make? (Young artists don't seem to last long on the yellow label.)


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Is he any good?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, in the cover photo... he isn't pretty. Is the alternative to make him appear demented?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

_This_ is the kid to look out for!


----------

